# Questions about health insurance



## pommesfrites14 (Jun 26, 2021)

Speaking of public insurance:
1. Do I need to have a confirmation of being insured to go through my first registration of residence?
2. If not, how much time do I have to sign up for it before I get fined for not having it? Like would "a few days after registration of residence" be okay?
3. Do I pay for it right at the beginning, or at the end of the month, or? Can you set it up so that it deducts from your paycheck even if your employer is not participating in subsidizing it?
4. I will be getting public probably, because apparently you cannot switch to it later if you go with private first? but still, out of curiosity, are the cheap Mawista and Klemmer policies not called "real" insurance because they don't cover much or because they are actually invalid (like when an employer of a Minijob requires you to have health insurance before you start working w them, would those be valid?)
Hopefully most of that made sense


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

1. No

2. A few days is not a problem and it'll be backdated to your date of arrival. Keep in mind you need to sign up for public health insurance within 3 months.

3. No. With minijobs you need to pay for it yourself. 

4. Mawista is cheap travel insurance and does not meet the necessary minimum legal requirements for German residents.

Can't you convince your employer to offer you a regular contract instead of a minijob? It is a little cheaper for the employer and although you then have to make social security contributions, the contributions are less than what you'd pay for public health insurance.


----------



## pommesfrites14 (Jun 26, 2021)

Thank you for your answer. I don't really understand why I'm not given a regular contract either - 'm still looking at other jobs tbh. Could you just clarify though (or someone else), do I sign up for insurance and then pay at the end of every month or right at the beginning?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You have to pay by the 15th of the following month.

Have you tried the temp agencies yet? It is usually easier to get a job quickly through an agency.


----------

